
How to Detect Lies: Body Language - babich
https://medium.com/@101/how-to-detect-lies-body-language-5a184e90337b#.g2u7cy6f2
======
draw_down
Standing still: lying. Moving feet: lying. Got it.

~~~
babich
Thanks for reading :)

